# Best Pull Pan Scraper?



## ShaneK (Jul 16, 2013)

Hey everyone,
I'm considering a scraper in the 23+ cubic yard size to pull behind a Case Quadtrac.

Do you have any suggestions as to which manufacturer provides the best bang for the buck for an ejector scraper unit?

Any advice or links would be appreciated with your experiences!


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

E-JECT, K-tec, Ashland

The E-JECT's are made by Cat.

With a 23 yd pull pan, the tractor needs to be big. At least 400 hp.


----------



## ShaneK (Jul 16, 2013)

rino1494 said:


> E-JECT, K-tec, Ashland
> 
> The E-JECT's are made by Cat.
> 
> With a 23 yd pull pan, the tractor needs to be big. At least 400 hp.


Nice, thanks for the info - I'm looking at a big tractor and a big pull pan. Something durable that's not going to break down right away.

Any of those 3 manufacturers match my need? 
I'll do some googling unless someone can give me their best recommendation on here.


----------



## JDavis21835 (Feb 27, 2009)

What kind of dirt are you working? What kind of production are you expecting? I have some personal opinions on tractor pans that tend to influence my thought process.


----------



## ShaneK (Jul 16, 2013)

JDavis21835 said:


> What kind of dirt are you working? What kind of production are you expecting? I have some personal opinions on tractor pans that tend to influence my thought process.


I want to move some sticky clay. Estimating the project at 300,000 Cubic Yards, and I'd really like to move as much as I can before frost sets in this winter.

Does this information help narrow down your opinion? Thanks!


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

If it is a short haul, the tractor/can combo's work good. If the haul is far, I would look into motor scrapers. You can pick them up at auctions cheap. If you were in sandy material, a push/push would be ideal, but since you are in clay, you are probably going to need a pushcat. A Cat 627 would pair up nicely with a D8. A 637 would have to pair up with a D9. 

BrianHay is the expert on this here, might want to send him a PM.


----------



## JDavis21835 (Feb 27, 2009)

Yup, sticky clay. I would be looking at a few self propelled scrapers. I doubt you will ever see 23cyds in that pull pan. Maybe if you are stripping topsoil. Everyone touts those damn things, and i really dont see the benefit to the. You will very rarely get a full bowl as quick as you can in a twin engine, and add a pushcat to the picture, you can load damn quick. 

Not to mention, this one is hard to convince some, but compare apples to apples, a pull pan vs a twin engine, you will never get the same amount of material in that pull pan. Weigh the amount of material, the self proplled will have more. That material more or less gets compacted in with a twin engine, even more so if you are punching those scrapers with a dozer.

The only way this would make sense to me is if I owned the quad track. Even then I would be wary of it. Moving dirt is tough on tractors, it tears them up. 

If it were me, I would be looking for 2 terex TS14b scrapers. You can pick them up cheap. They are stout machines, cheap to repair and maintain. Hell they have two stroke detroit diesels, so they change their own oil :laughing: They are selling at about 20k a piece from dealer, so you may be able to find a few at auction for a steal. The bonus is, they should quickly pay for themselves on a job that size. They are cheap enough they can sit until you find the next job for them. 

Running two TS14b, and a push cat, we could run about 100-120 loads a day. Depending on the size of your push cat, you can load pretty damn quick. Most of the time a D6, or D7 would be our push dozer. Length of haul also influences your production. The only downside to the twin engine scrapers, they eat fuel like its their job. 80-100 Gallons a day is the norm for the ts14s. If you go high dollar and go with a cat 627, you are looking at 120 a day. 

Bottom line, I see tractors for farming, not production dirt moving


----------



## Gld700 (Aug 12, 2012)

Have any of u operated a motor scraper like the John Deere 862 with the elevator chains,etc. how are they? Do they hold up very well?


----------



## JDavis21835 (Feb 27, 2009)

Gld700 said:


> Have any of u operated a motor scraper like the John Deere 862 with the elevator chains,etc. how are they? Do they hold up very well?


They do hold up well. They are getting long in the tooth though. At one point in the early 2000s, I was told the machines were worth more as parts than they were as a machine. Deere has been out of the scraper market for some time, so parts may be tough to come by. Not owning one, I cant vouch for parts availability. I would think there is someone out there making replacement parts. If not, I would think you could convert some cat self loading parts to work on the Deere machines. 

I can vouch, they are stout machines. I put close to a thousand hours on 762s and 862s. I ran in them in everything from sand, clay, topsoil, and even rocky conditions in southwestern PA. We never had any major issues with the machines. If you treat them right, and take care of them, they will treat you right.


----------



## ShaneK (Jul 16, 2013)

Does anyone hear of any feedback on using Articulated Dump Trucks as a power unit to pull a scraper pan? 
Perhaps that would be a good alternative solution to move a lot of dirt in a hurry with a long haul road...


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

I have seen them, but never heard any good or bad about them. With sticky clay, you are going to probably going to need a pushcat to load the pull pans. Based on the info you gave, twins with a pushcat will probably be your best bet.


----------

